# Anyone have $50 million I can borrow?



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

If anyone has $50,000,000 I could borrow, I'd like to buy out ColoCrossing 100%. From there, I'd shut down all servers with IPs in Spamhaus SBL ranges pending verification of the identity of the owners. If the owner is a known spammer or refuses to provide satisfactory information, I'd take them offline and report them to the proper authorities. Finally, get those SBLs taken off the record.

Next step would be to rename the company. Not sure of the new name yet, but something fresh. I would want to give the impression that this company, formerly ColoCrossing, is turning over a new leaf. As part of that, I would replace old equipment, get some IPv6 ranges from ARIN, and roll out native IPv6 across the entire network. Maybe also get some better peering in place - open to suggestions there.

After that, I would assess the financial situation to see how to make the company more profitable. Invest in some advertising perhaps, return some IPs to ARIN since I wouldn't need as many as CC uses now. I'd have to see how much I get from "goodwill" now that ColoCrossing is a legit, "clean" company. I'd love to think that people who don't currently buy ColoCrossing servers would start when they see what I'd be up to. That could allow companies based primarily on the ColoCrossing network to expand their orders with the company. As money allows, I could expand to new (i.e. overseas) markets and attract more customers that way.

Final step would be to split LowEndBox/Talk off in to their own company (perhaps a wholly owned subsidiary), based on advertising revenue. I'd choose some trusted people to run it, then let it go from there.

So, if anyone wants to lend me the cash, I'll see what Biloh would accept in terms of an offer.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

Bahaha...

CC and $50 million?   No way Strout.

Total CC income (likely includes brands you know like HudsonValleyHost, ChicagoVPS, BlueVM, 123Systems, etc.) in 2013, was $6~ million.  That's money in the door pre-costs.

So let's do some sloppy math...

700k IPs @ $10 each = $7.5 million~

1-1 annual income = $6 million

Equipment off lease = $3 million?

So far we are at $16.5 million or one-third of your asking.

Seriously, I've long been of the idea that CC is available on market for $10-15 million.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

and the source for the income 2013:

http://www.bizjournals.com/buffalo/subscriber-only/2014/06/27/fast-track.html

CC ranked 2nd for fastest growing company in Buffalo...

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

2

ColoCrossing
8195 Sheridan Drive
Williamsville, NY 14221
800-518-9716

253.50%

$6.17 million

$3.35 million

$1.75 million

Jonathan Biloh, [email protected]

$6.17 million = 2013

$3.35 million = 2012

$1.75 million = 2011


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

Gotta have some money to spare for other stuff  Besides, companies usually sell for more than the value of their assets. Biloh would want something to live on for the next 40 years.


----------



## Deleted (Jul 7, 2014)

As a former employee of CC, I am LOL'ing at this thread.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

Monkburger said:


> As a former employee of CC, I am LOL'ing at this thread.


Obviously my proposition isn't serious, so I'm curious why you're LOLing.


----------



## texteditor (Jul 7, 2014)

Only if you tell me your plans for the extra $47 million


----------



## Deleted (Jul 7, 2014)

Because of the things in this post, never thought they would be top 10 for spam networks. Hilarious.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm well aware of how messed up a lot of ColoCrossing is, which is why I suggested buying it out and "reforming" the company. Hard work? Yes. Worth it due to how much cleaner the web would be? Yup.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

> So, if anyone wants to lend me the cash, I'll see what Biloh would accept in terms of an offer.


I'm confused.  Why are you talking to the VP of Operations about an acquisition?  You might have better luck speaking  directly to his mommy the President and CEO.


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'm confused.  Why are you talking to the VP of Operations about an acquisition?  You might have better luck speaking directly to his mommy the President and CEO.


As we all know, when it comes to ColoCrossing, titles and positions are very "flexible".


----------



## Deleted (Jul 7, 2014)

Zeus C&C:

 

* United States *
Host: notmnsettttt.co.uk
A Record: 192.210.203.72
AS number: 36352
AS name: AS-COLOCROSSING - Co
SBL: SBL225915
Dateadded (UTC): 2014-05-02 07:57:15
Lastchecked (UTC): 2014-07-07 10:21:33
Lastupdated (UTC): 2014-06-29 11:45:39

 

Malware stuff (lots of these):

 

http://www.malwareurl.com/ns_listing.php?as=AS36352


----------



## D. Strout (Jul 7, 2014)

Somewhere in my business plan, I'd have to open up a form that would allow users to submit links to records from the various companies that have blacklisted CC in one way or another. Admittedly, it would be hard to find all of them, there being so many. But a more determined cleaner-upper you wouldn't find.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

Monkburger said:


> As a former employee of CC, I am LOL'ing at this thread.



You like those mass inflation numbers for PR - let's ramp the company up and try to cash out while IPv4 is still in demand/hot/valuable?

No sensible company opens a new HQ's last year in the posh suburbs and this year abandons it for the beat up central city.



D. Strout said:


> Biloh would want something to live on for the next 40 years.


They already have the big boat / pleasure craft.... someone call the Miami Vice actors for a reunion and made for after school movie...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3L4spg8vyo


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> I'm confused.  Why are you talking to the VP of Operations about an acquisition?  You might have better luck speaking  directly to his mommy the President and CEO.


Isn't it funny that she's the head of a daycare and tasked with properly educating the youths.. and she happens to be the SPAM QUEEN of the net... blowing up my mailbox and children's mailboxes everywhere with offers for illegal drugs, Viagra, sexual satisfaction and bad imposter ripoff goods...  There must be some subversive connection here...


----------



## qps (Jul 7, 2014)

D. Strout said:


> return some IPs to ARIN since I wouldn't need as many as CC uses now.


You mean sell, right?  Because you can easily sell IP space.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 7, 2014)

qps said:


> You mean sell, right?  Because you can easily sell IP space.


59% of ColoCrossing's IPs are blacklisted by Spamhaus so the market value of those dirty IPs might be a little less than you'd get if you were trying to sell clean IPs


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 7, 2014)

Instead of forking millions for ColoCrossing, why don't you figure a way out how crash their company down to micro-pennies or possibly femto-pennies on the dollar?

That'd be a much cheaper way of buying them out when they're basically FUBAR'd with Chapter 7 and then liquidate their company that way.


----------



## qps (Jul 7, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> 59% of ColoCrossing's IPs are blacklisted by Spamhaus so the market value of those dirty IPs might be a little less than you'd get if you were trying to sell clean IPs


Once ColoCrossing doesn't own them any longer, it wouldn't be hard to get them removed off of blacklists.


----------



## drmike (Jul 7, 2014)

PwnyExpress said:


> Instead of forking millions for ColoCrossing, why don't you figure a way out how crash their company down to micro-pennies or possibly femto-pennies on the dollar?
> 
> 
> That'd be a much cheaper way of buying them out when they're basically FUBAR'd with Chapter 7 and then liquidate their company that way.


I think someone might have been taking a whack at the company for a while...  the subsidiaries or "investments" as they call them surely are underperforming now..

As far as them failing and hitting bankruptcy, I doubt that will happen.   For one they have access to credit which may still exist.  Second, they can always sell their future payables for cash ala Burst.net... Third I think the family money would help float them for a while.

Big picture I see is a likely stagnation of sales and income decrease.  Certainly income per customer is falling.   Income isn't doubling in 2014 to $12 million like the hype manufactured.. and if it does, it's a paper game for other reasons.



DomainBop said:


> 59% of ColoCrossing's IPs are blacklisted by Spamhaus so the market value of those dirty IPs might be a little less than you'd get if you were trying to sell clean IPs


True.  But their possession is the problem and issue.   QPS pointed that with them gone from ownership, the IPs *LIKELY* would get scraped clean and someone else would get a fair-like shake with Spamhaus.


----------



## Kris (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> True.  But their possession is the problem and issue.   QPS pointed that with them gone from ownership, the IPs *LIKELY* would get scraped clean and someone else would get a fair-like shake with Spamhaus.


Duh. Like I've said kids, since LET - It's all about the IPs.

I started asking questions when there were over 140k+ IPs, while working at HVH, and mentioned many times. It only took you guys a university report to finally pay attention. 

1+ million IPs. Let's not forget B2 as the new filler. Can we all stop playing the guessing games on what will happen, knowing they're sitting on a fucking gold-mine of IPs?

*There's your end game. Let's stop playing detective when I said this all awhile ago, spelled out HVH verbatim, and finally was happy when all came out. *

Also, once those subnets are sold off at IPv4 auctions / the brokers, they'll be cleaned I'm sure, especially shown new ownership, even if a proof of sale is needed to show it's not one of the many shells  of H.S. friends living within a 50 mile radius.


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

Kris said:


> 1+ million IPs. Let's not forget B2 as the new filler. Can we all stop playing the guessing games on what will happen, knowing they're sitting on a fucking gold-mine of IPs?


B2 = B2Net / Servermania, right?

http://bgp.he.net/AS55286#_asinfo

IPs Originated (v4): 245,760

No doubt B2 + Servermania are playing house together....

Eonix is another company a little too cozy with these lads...   Their main brand is Serverhub... Linked shared address / PO box with Servermania in the past...  Look at who is using their IPs and you see Servermania. They are are parked on two AS#'s

http://bgp.he.net/AS30693

IPs Originated (v4): 523,264

http://bgp.he.net/AS62904

IPs Originated (v4): 46,848

= 570,112 IPs.

Then CC's pig pile...

http://bgp.he.net/AS36352

IPs Originated (v4): 724,480

Total between these three SMALL companies = 1,540,352.


----------



## PwnyExpress (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> As far as them failing and hitting bankruptcy, I doubt that will happen.   For one they have access to credit which may still exist.  Second, they can always sell their future payables for cash ala Burst.net... Third I think the family money would help float them for a while.


You could scare their creditors away easily by manufacturing news easily... And the same case with Burst.net...


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

PwnyExpress said:


> You could scare their creditors away easily by manufacturing news easily... And the same case with Burst.net...


But these finance people only believe the 'real' media...  You know the old media....  If it's not in their Business Times or other print publication, then is must not be true / angry competitor.

Only thing creditors will see and should is proven dirty deals out of these folks, if they search.

To that effect, it's overdue to pull everything together in one place with a huge FAQ and inventory so those researching have an easier time.

Strout I think said he'd divest / sell LE* off.  That would be mandatory and should have been done already by CC.  Those sites are dual edge blades cutting them both ways.  Whether they realize that or not, well eventually they will come to their senses.


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 8, 2014)

drmike said:


> For one they have access to credit which may still exist


http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=18880118&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=26807489&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=26994118&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=27576875&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=27607765&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=28284204&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=28498239&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC

There are also 2 recent ones from Bank of America (May 13 and June 4) but images aren't available yet on the NYS site.   All of the UCC filings are from the past 10 months with the exception of the 1st one which was filed in 2010.  Interesting reading (the 6th one in the list contains a list of equipment...if you ever wanted to know how many heat sinks or WD Re 1TB HD's CC has here is your chance  )


----------



## drmike (Jul 8, 2014)

DomainBop said:


> http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=18880118&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC
> 
> http://appext20.dos.ny.gov/ASPIMGView/imgview.aspx?pdocid=26807489&pidmname=DEFAULT&pApp=UCC
> 
> ...



Well, this is far short of all gear Velocity / Colocrossing has in their possession. But these are mainly in past 10 months...  Wondering where the Atom order is  ?

The Brocade financing sheet was nice. Too bad it didn't give more information on the purchase/lease...

The BOA May + June stuff should be interesting.... ideally...

There are going to be other documents soon I suspect, as moving to Downtown isn't going to be cheap.  Then you have Bufalo DC change or expansion with 365Networks and that's not free to populate with gear...

Good finds


----------



## S-Jack (Jul 13, 2014)

Have fun with that, getting bad rep for suspending people as well


----------

